# Rough estimate for how long to get sent to work? IBEW 120 (canada)



## Du4Spark (Mar 20, 2017)

I completed the safety training for ibew 120 london, canada back in april so so far ive been waiting for about 3 months to get dispatched, which i know is nothing compared to some. Im curious as to how long other people who did an ibew apprenticeship in ontario or canada waited before they were sent out to work?

Pretty sure they only took on about 15 other apprentices judging by the safety training turnout. Am i correct in assuming that ibew in canada does it a little different from the united states whereas they dont use the score/waiting list system for new apprentices, and instead takes on a finite qualified number of people at each intake, who in turn wait to get sent to a job?

thanks for any info you can give me!


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Every local is different. Mainly it depends on the work picture. If there are no jobs available, no one gets a call. Your best to call your local and find out where you are on the list and what the future work situation looks like


----------

